# Low Tech Specialist



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello aquascapers,

My name is Mitch and I am new to the forum. Low tech is my specialty because I have issues with lighting and co2. I'm in a small city in China and unlike NYC (where I am from), I can't get these things. As a result, biotopes have become a favorite. 

I utilized a combined terrestrial and aquatic approach in order to come up with a design and method to make biotopes more appealing. 

There is another type of method I use for a different structural design that was posted in the terrarium forum. It uses less aquatic plants as well. Neither are finished, but you could get an idea. Please excuse the photos. My potography abilities barely exceed snap and shoot, also using a very cheap camera.

The water part is only about 16 liters but might seem larger.

Anyone who is interested can download my free ebook with better photos that I am almost finished writing. Hopefully it could be uploaded to obooko since the internet in China functions a bit differently.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Use a proxy?

Or... Get your post count up to I think 15 so you can start posting images. And then use sites like photobucket to upload it here.

Your tank looks very nice. Has a weird twist to it, care to share more about the 2 tanks together?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very interesting. Im not sure what Im looking at , but more photos would be great


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow neat. Im not sure what i'm looking at either, but neat!


----------



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is another type. Have some fish in they are hiding. Used the cascade filter for a small trikle onto the rocks. 

These are what I named "tequarium" because it is a combined form of a terrarium and aquarium. Its function is more important than its stucual design in that I utilize terrestrial plants for the topographical section. It is for low tec purposes since I have difficulty getting co2and enough light. The 1st picture is a semi-biotope that isn't finished, yet. The 2nd is a method I developed called "scaling" for this type of tequarium design.


----------



## Cobfreak (Aug 2, 2010)

That's very cool. What kind of fish do you have in that thing, it looks tiny...


----------



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

The fish are some type of eel or atleast look like eels. Trying to find them on the internet to know for sure. Bought new ones today, but haven't taken a photo. Son't know what they are either. Hiring someone to take professional pictures.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweet, More pictures please! And your pictures are great.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow that's neat! Are the tanks custom-built or are they sold as is??


----------



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks! Suppose to have someone take photos for me tommorrow. 

These were all custom built to my specifications. It was rather funny because no one could understand the function of these things. 

I would have built them myself, but it cost me nearly the same to have it made than it would for buying just glass. I will make them myself from now on since I don't want to wait.

My book should be ready in a few days. It includes a section on structural designs.


----------



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, here are better photos. Just waiting for the grass to grow in on my other one. Plan to upload a short book tomorrow or the day after.

Have seven dianios, 2 males and 5 females.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

mitch,
I like your work. I can see how your new setup will be in a couple of months. It will be like a lateral cross section of a river(standing in center of river looking at the river bank) where you can see the water and land part come together. where can I download your book?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

These are really interesting tanks!

I like the last one you posted b/c it would allow you to keep non-compatible fish species "together" yet keep them separate..

Plus of course the plants look awesome. :fish:


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Those tanks are great!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

From the first pics I was very unimpressed. Now... I LOVE THEM!

DO you make these tanks or have them made? EDIT, i see you ordered them to spec.


----------



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

Really appreciate these wonderful replies. 

My book is ready. However, last night and today, I have tried with great effort to upload it to obooko.com. It seems that I can't do that being the file is to large for one thing. 

Is there a possibility that I could host the PDF on here, so you could download it easily? It is about 16mb in size.

Suggestions would be great!


----------



## mike2lane (Mar 30, 2010)

Just go to dropbox.com, create a free account, upload your file into the 'public' folder, right-click on the file, 'copy public link', and post that link here on the forum.


----------



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks but it is blocked in China as it is part of Twitter.

Here is a safer link in doc format. Recommend converting it to PDF after download. 

https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=...ZDZjYjAz&hl=en


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

Very refreshing I must say; I like it! Do you have any photos of your "eels"?


----------



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks!

They are not eels, but did not know the name of those fish until I researched them later. Had to do it anyway to better know their habits and water conditions. Kuhlii loach is the name. Nice fish but I get a bit of headache watching them swim. Really peaceful fish, though.

Sites like these are my resource for information. All name are in Chinese, so even if I buy fish or plants from the store, I wont know the names in English unless already familiar to me. I really need to examine the pictures very carefully, to know what I am buying, especially for biotopes.

Sorry those things are hard to get a picture of since they are very small and move around a lot. My camera isn't that good either.


----------

